# Get a RBW frame by the weekend!



## Magneto (Aug 20, 2009)

Is this still going on? I was hoping for to get a four bay frame with diamond plate by next Tuesday, is that possible?
Thanks


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

How could they possibly say no?!


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

We can probably do it, give us a call ASAP so we can get it started.
719 539 9323


----------

